# Know anyone with a motorhome or campervan? :)



## gaston909 (May 9, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

I am travelling to Cyrpus (Paphos) on the 11th of June, I am looking into renting a motorhome or campervan for a week (or less) it will just be me and my girlfriend.

I have been looking on sites but had no luck so far, can anyone help me out, I would love to find some sites or anything.

Do you have a gumtree, or craiglist equivilent?

Maybe some kind soul would lend me one for a few days!

That would be great!

Thanks guys


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Someone will doubtless correct me if I'm wrong, but in 7 years of negotaiting traffic on a daily commute to work which covers 1/3rd of the island and countless holiday and weekend ramblings to all parts of the island, I can't recall ever having seen a motorhome, campervan or caravan here. I think there is only one campsite near Polis, and certainly the tourist sector is not strong in encouraging camping or caravanning. But you never know...

Good luck anyway in finding one.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, I know of someone who is renting a large static caravan with aircon etc at Limassol. They want £150 a week for rent. It used to be on eBay but it's not on anymore. Their phone number is 0035725323329. I was going to use it as a last resort but I've found an apartment at reasonable money but I just kept the number in case.
The people are called Jane and Steve that's all I know I'm afraid


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are one or two sites with caravans but they are mostly gypsies and the like living full time in them.
Certainly apart from Polis and governers bay at Limassol I don't know of any caravan sites for holidaying.


----------

